# Squealing sound near AC Pump



## griffens (Jul 3, 2005)

Since I changed out the alternator on my 98 Altima I get a high pitched squealing sound(almost like a belt rubbing) from time to time. Recently I figured out that when I turn the AC off the sound stops. Is my AC in need of replacement or is there an adjustment I can make???? Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

griffens said:


> Since I changed out the alternator on my 98 Altima I get a high pitched squealing sound(almost like a belt rubbing) from time to time. Recently I figured out that when I turn the AC off the sound stops. Is my AC in need of replacement or is there an adjustment I can make???? Thanks


sounds like the compressor belt is loose or worn. check the belt and tighten it if necessary.


----------

